# Solved: Realtek AC97 or HD audio Codec?



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Umm as title says. How I can find out which driver is for my pc.. ac97 or hd audio codec..


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would try the AC97.
Older pentium 4 systems didn't have HD audio.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

maky il try


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

no sound with AC97 codec.. so installing back HD audio


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

okay now i installed HD Audio back and my mic is imposssible to hear at all now.. and mic boost icon is gone also.. help...


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

and now pc doesent want to detect rear jacks -.-


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

AND now booster is gone... my mic is maxed everywhere but its impossible to hear now.. HEELP


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are trying to hear the mic through the speakers,
click the listen tab and check the box listen to this device.
Click apply/ok.
Also make sure the mic is set as the default device.
There may also be a realtek icon in the taskbar that will
open the realtek control panel.
May need to check the jack assignments and levels there.
What is the computer model?


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

no.. i my problem is that microphone is so quiet that noone can hear me.. and boos mic option is just GONE T_T

pc model is esprimo p5905


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

i think main problem is wrong audio driver.. and i cant find right one at all D:


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,that is why I ask what the computer model is.
Want to make sure it actually uses realtek and which version.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well,the fujitsu site is no help.
I click drivers and support and it sends me to a different site.
That site sends me back to the first one.
I'll keep looking.
Only thing I have found so far........
http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
I'm guessing that's what you have installed now?


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

yeah thats currently installedd.. i had it before too.. but since i reinstalled driver my mic is extremly quiet and "Mic Boost" option is totaLly gone! And now my mic is pretty much impossible to hear T_T


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

OK,I finally got around their site.
There is no windows 7 drivers available for that system
but the vista drivers may work.
Here is the drivers page for vista 32 bit.
The site is slow so wait for it to load.
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Download/ShowFiles.asp
Make sure to uninstall the old drivers and restart the computer first.
Sorry,it's not loading the driver page.
Input your model number and search.
Wait for it.
The pages don't display properly,so you will need to wait
til it loads,then scroll way down and select vista 32 bit.
Then wait for it to load again.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

cant install vista one... says only for xp/vista/2000 etc..


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try right clicking the setup program and click properties.
Click the compatability tab and run in compatability mode
for vista service pack 2.
Another option would be uninstall the driver from device manager
and select delete the driver from the computer.
Then uninstall the software.
Restart the computer.
Then run windows update to see if there is a driver available there.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

well.. i installed 1 driver that gave my sound but mic is extreme quiet and microphone boost option is totally gone..

And when i uninstalled driver/device manager thingy and restarted pc. Then windows installed me something but it didnt detect rear jacks.. only front ones.. which sucks alot too -.-

So yeah this is trully annyoing problem cuz my friends cant hear me nor i can make commentaries anymore -.-

Is there any more solutions T_T ? Mby settings or something.. registry ?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check the advaced tab in mic properties and
make sure the mic is set to 16bit or above,probably DVD
quality or better and for sure make sure it is set to stereo.
Check the enhacements and see if there is anything helpful there.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

set it to dvd quality.. nothign useful in enchantment.... and mic seems to be extremly quiet... well if i could get on my booster.. volume would be bearable but quite quiet. But not quiet as now.. which is basically impossible to hear...

so bigger mystery is where "Microphone Boost" option disappeard..


----------

